# Craftsman sold



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2017)

Sears is selling Craftsman to Stanley/Black and Decker for $900 million.


----------



## Chris (Jan 5, 2017)

You think it will stay the same or will everything change? I like them, not because they are superior quality but because they were good quality and I could exchange them if I had an issue.


----------



## Rusty (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't know. I know I have had problems with Stanley's warranty.


----------



## havasu (Jan 5, 2017)

Lifetime warranty my arse. The life of their company is more like it?


----------



## Chris (Jan 12, 2017)

Do you think they will still honor their warranty or should I gather my broken tools and run to Sears and see if they are still open?


----------



## Flounly40 (Jan 19, 2017)

I think they will still value what has been promised to the customers.


----------

